

Research in the Wild: Making Research Work in Industry - yarapavan
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/97467-research-in-the-wild-making-research-work-in-industry/fulltext

======
yarapavan
For example, Google is well known for integrating many of its researchers into
product groups and shifting them among product groups, working side-by-side
with different development teams. While on a particular project, a researcher
might focus on the part of the problem that requires esoteric knowledge of
particular algorithms, but they are exposed to and work on many problems in
the product. When this group comes together, everyone shares knowledge, and
then people move to another group, sharing again. Moreover, these ephemeral
teams get people to know people, yielding valuable peer networks. When a tough
researchy problem later comes up and no one nearby knows how to solve it,
finding the person in the company who can solve it becomes much easier.

I wonder if FB is different?

